# New Mod Position - News and Rumours



## Jezlad (Oct 14, 2006)

A new Mod position has come up in the *GW News and Rumours* forum. I've had a good look through the history of the forum to find a suitable person to approach but I haven't found one.

So, this is me looking for someone to come forward. There's a list of tasks the News and Rumours mod has to carry out on a daily basis. I'll forward the details via PM to anyone that shows an interest.

Don't apply for the sake of being a mod. Loyalist42 did that and realized it's a demanding forum. If you aren't genuinely interested in spreading GW news and rumours there's little point.


----------



## Trevor Drake (Oct 25, 2008)

Aye Jezlad. Just sent you some information, let me know what you need and ill do what i can for you and the board.

-Trevor D.


----------



## Chaosftw (Oct 20, 2008)

Message Sent Jez. IDK if i 'fit the bill' But hopefully I can give it a go if you see fit!

Cheers,

Chaosftw


----------



## Jezlad (Oct 14, 2006)

I'd like to thank all the applicants and state that we've found our man,

Syph!


----------



## Syph (Aug 3, 2008)

Thanks muchly. I spend far too long online each night so I'm hoping to bring lots of news from the depths of the 'net... And if I manage to escape I'm also looking to post up all the new models as they're displayed at Warhammer World. :biggrin:

Syph.


----------



## Death 0F Angels (Feb 27, 2008)

gratz dude


----------

